# Water intake in the heat. How much?



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

I give free access to water at all times. My dog knows how much he needs even when he's been playing hard, training, or running with me. I notice when he is really panting hard, he will wait to drink until he cools off, so IMO he knows how to regulate.

I've been distance running for nearly 20 years and have never restricted my own water intake during or after a run. Never worried about a water overdose.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't have any kind of answer of a certain amount, but when I feel my dogs are spending too much time at the water bowl I do call them away or pick up the bowl for awhile. I don't trust them to know what's safe for themselves. When we are exercising or training in the heat I especially am careful to regulate ow much they are drinking. Usually by only putting so much water in the bowl at a time.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

toliva said:


> I give free access to water at all times. My dog knows how much he needs even when he's been playing hard, training, or running with me. I notice when he is really panting hard, he will wait to drink until he cools off, so IMO he knows how to regulate.
> 
> I've been distance running for nearly 20 years and have never restricted my own water intake during or after a run. Never worried about a water overdose.


I drank 16-20 oz. per hour when training. You're body can't process much more than that. There is a risk of electrolyte imbalance, which can be very serious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Where drinking lots of water is concerned I worry more about Torsion than anything else. If the dog is hot after physical activity, I'll let them have a cup or two of water, then wait until they have cooled down before letting them tank up again. A lot of dogs don't self regulate very well and will drink until they can't hold anymore and puke it back up.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Swampcollie said:


> Where drinking lots of water is concerned I worry more about Torsion than anything else. If the dog is hot after physical activity, I'll let them have a cup or two of water, then wait until they have cooled down before letting them tank up again. A lot of dogs don't self regulate very well and will drink until they can't hold anymore and puke it back up.


That's definitely another potential problem.

Bottom line is this....I need to know how much water to give Bella when we're out for a two hour hike when it's 70-80 degrees. I want to make she's getting enough without concerns about water intoxication or bloat.

ETA: She does a lot of running on these hikes.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

When you hike is Bella drinking in streams or ponds along the way or are you bringing water for her? I hike a lot with my dogs off leash, so they are running all the time. We have occasional streams or ponds along the way that they drink out of, so I don't worry about it. I think just laying in the water they almost prefer to cool down.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly doesn't drink any water.. But she does swim so I guess she gets what she needs from the lake (it's clear). If she doesn't swim, she never drinks more than one bottle in two hours. It doesn't get too hot in the woods where we hike (lots of shade) even if it is 80 degrees. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> When you hike is Bella drinking in streams or ponds along the way or are you bringing water for her? I hike a lot with my dogs off leash, so they are running all the time. We have occasional streams or ponds along the way that they drink out of, so I don't worry about it. I think just laying in the water they almost prefer to cool down.


I bring the water from home. A lot of the pond water is too nasty to drink. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Molly doesn't drink any water.. But she does swim so I guess she gets what she needs from the lake. If she doesn't swim, she never drinks more than one bottle in two hours.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Bella has never had a drop of water at class (even though I have offered), or on a walk in the neighborhood. I'm talking specifically about these off leash hikes where she running around in for 1-2 hours. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok, so reading this thread makes me ask. I shouldn't worry that the girls don't drink that much even during training? I always offer them water after their turn but a lot of times they take a swig or two and are done and want to just lay back in their shady kennels. Is that them regulating their water intake instinctually? I get worried they don't drink enough.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Dr. Dominique Grandjean, a working dog expert who has studied Iditarod dogs and SAR dogs, as well as hunting/trial dogs, also advises offering no more than 1 cup (250ml) at once following exertion. Get the dog into active cool-down (ie do not put them back in their crate with their heart-rate still up) and then give water in small amounts over spaced intervals. He also worried about torsion from excess water intake, and because water is the product of the metabolic process in dogs, getting the body out of balance is also a concern he expressed at the seminar I attended.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nairb said:


> Bella has never had a drop of water at class (even though I have offered), or on a walk in the neighborhood. I'm talking specifically about these off leash hikes where she running around in for 1-2 hours.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry, I wasn't specific -- I meant she doesn't drink more than one bottle every 2 hours when we are hiking or even just out and running around. Maybe I should worry about her not drinking enough. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I had a hunch before posting this that 8-10 oz. per hour of rigorous activity is probably about right. With humans, over hydration can be more dangerous than dehydration. 

Thanks for all of your responses. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Sorry, I wasn't specific -- I meant she doesn't drink more than one bottle every 2 hours when we are hiking or even just out and running around. Maybe I should worry about her not drinking enough.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I knew what you meant. I was just adding to what I had said earlier. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

thanks shelly I'll make sure they have more active cool down after their runs.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

There is an article on the subject ...on the Goldenretriever FaceBook page .....


----------

